# WARNING: Nutro Pet Foods



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I just wanted to give everyone who feeds their dog Nutro pet food products a heads up. Nutro Pet Food Products are tainted. DO NOT FEED IT TO YOUR DOGS. Ivy was eating it but when we ran out, I bought a new bag and she would not eatit, was always thirsty, and was vomiting and then I got this in an email and all the pieces finally came together:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/nutro.html


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

And here is another link regarding the same problem that occured earlier last year:

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2007/08/pet_food_recalls69.html

Also:

http://www.vvdailypress.com/news/nutro_5588___article.html/paying_victorville.html


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

We seem to get this on the board frequently -- owners that have dogs doing very poorly on Nutro. 

So far, there has been no "official" word, but I've heard it enough from owners on the boards that I know longer recommend it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: FourDogsRule
> http://www.vvdailypress.com/news/nutro_5588___article.html/paying_victorville.html


I drive by a rendering plant on my way home sometimes, and i bet I know the smell that they are talking about in that article.

Yuck!


----------



## Chloedancer (Mar 13, 2008)

I almost went with Nutro when I first got Chloe.

I got Diamond instead and have switched to Blue Buffalo.

I am glad I did not go with Nutro....


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

wow I used to feed our dogs Nutro Natural Choice!
But then we ran on hard times & had to start buying some "lesser quality" dog food (purina--yes I know--I'm SORRY OK??







).
We're out of it now, but while looking for new foods we almost went back to Nutro, however we decided to go with Nature's Recipe as Jack has allergies to wheat & beef. 
But now we're on Taste of the Wild.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

We decided to go with Nature's Recipe as well but now we are on purina proplan (sorry








) until we can find something that is reliable and that the dogs like.


----------



## gretasgifttome (Jul 26, 2003)

GSRCA used to feed and recommend Nutro Natural Choice. I received the Nutro warning about 2 weeks ago and they changed to Canidae immediately upon hearing it. I spoke with them today and all of the dogs are doing much, much better as far as stool consistency. And some of the thin dogs are starting to look much better, too.


----------



## StGeorgeK9 (Jan 5, 2008)

I also use Canidae for my Rescue dogs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

WARNING! Same site about Candidae foods

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/canidae.html

and Hills

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/hills.html

and Iams....

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/pets/iams.html

*PEOPLE the Consumer Complaint site is just that, our complaints about a product. And this is NOT the same as a recall.* Product transportation and storage can have a huge impact on the food we feed. And both of those are impacted by things out of control of the manufacturer.

And the other site listed http://www.vvdailypress.com/news/nutro_5588___article.html/paying_victorville.html



> Quote:VICTORVILLE — Though Nutro was slapped with a potential $10,000 per day fine last summer for the noxious fumes emitted by their pet-food plant — they haven’t had to pay a penny yet.


has everything to do with smelling up the neighborhood and nothing to do with the food quality or issues.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Ok people, IMO, are you safe with any darn dogfood on the market ?????









I have seen Diamond to recalls & many with the big scare a yr or so ago ! I believe Nutro wasn't in that recall !

My point, IF you don't feed RAW, then it's scarey anyway you go with dry foods !


I have been feeding Nutro for yrs. now & even kept them all on it durning the big wheat gluten (sp?) scare !

My guys seem good, at good weights, skin & coat are nice !

I feed the Nurto Natural Choice Large Breed Adult ! Blue/white bag with a GS on the front.

I have noticed our rescue come from yuck to great being on this food ! I have noticed his breath real bad, but has since we rescued him.

Isn't dog breath normal ?

He in the last few days has acted like he was going to get sick...eating some grass, but nothing came up. Just have seen this 2 x's. Everything else...eating, drinking, etc seems fine with all the dogs.


This is interesting & makes me so mad when you see stuff come up like this on dog foods ! Only makes you feel 100% safe to go raw then !

Nutro is good food IMO, & not cheap food !

I must call or e-mail the company on this....................


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

E-mail sent.................will share with you once I hear back. I sent them the very first link posted.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Nutro now has an explanation up on their website for some foods not being available in stores- http://www.nutroproducts.com/ncdogprod.shtml

Personally, I don't trust the company. Reading some of the consumer reports complaints brought up a lot of memories from when Charlie got sick on this stuff two years ago. When I called to complain, the representative cut me off short and said I needed to stop feeding the food immediately (which I already had) because there was probably something wrong with it. She said it like she had heard my very complaint so many times and she was just tired of hearing it. 

Charlie’s been on several other dog foods and has not gotten violently sick like that since. The company had good customer service up to a point. I got a free 20lb bag of cat food coupon that I redeemed, and I sent in a sample of the dog food to be tested. A few weeks went by and I got a standard form letter back that was pretty disappointing because it had lot #s and other info on it that I wasn‘t able to provide. I had thrown away the bag before I had an issue so my letter should of taken that into account. 

I don’t think the food is contaminated or anything, but I do think they have some serious quality control issues. My bag of food was a different color and smelled funny, a common complaint that people are still having. I agree with Lisa T- There’s just too many people who’s dogs do poorly on this food that I can’t recommend it to anyone.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Like I said, have fed for yrs. now & have liked this food.

Now after reading this.........have seen 2 of the GS's get sick outside. Eating grass. It was no chunks, just seemed to be grass & bile.

Now tonight I found yellow/brown bile with a tad of small chucks on our female GS's crate blanket !

This has me concerned now.
















IF it is this food & Company.............WHAT IN THE WORLD to feed when staying with dry dog food ????????????????









How to find a SAFE company you can always trust ???

I did feed again tonight.

The dogs seem fine.


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Great! After 1 year on Canidae Allie is refusing to eat it. So we switched to Nutro and she loves it. Now what do I give her?


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*



> Originally Posted By: Kerry'sGreat! After 1 year on Canidae Allie is refusing to eat it. So we switched to Nutro and she loves it. Now what do I give her?


Oh know...........I was thinking of going the other way !









I'm stumped here also......









My dogs have done good on Nutro & look great, I hate to switch, but don't know what to do !!!!!! They have never been picky eaters !


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

I really think I'm going to go home cooked or RAW. Looks like I have alot of reading to do.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Now what??? I just switched to canidae. Is Neura wellness still safe??? I''m down to about 4 days worth of canidae so I need to re-up this week.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

More mass hysteria. Those consumer sites are meaningless. Competitors could post that crap. Dogs throw up, dogs bloat and the get the runs. 
People need to get off the rumor mill unsubstantiated sites and spreading what in most cases is BS.

Almost all manufacturing plants smell. So neighbors don`t like the smell. Turkey poop smells and it burns your nose so don`t have gobble gobble for Christmas.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

I use to think that dogs throwing up bile every morning was normal until I put the kids on a decent dog food that agrees with them. Now it’s very rare that they ever do. Chronic loose stools can be a sign that there is something in the food that the doesn’t agree with a dog. It’s not ’normal’ and needs to be looked into. It’s not normal for a dog to suddenly refuse to eat food for days on end either. When this happens my first stop is the vet. If I get a clean bill of health then I take a long hard look at what I’m currently feeding. We are what we eat, so they say.

I agree that it’s not something to panic about though. If I hear a reports that people are having problems with a food I’m feeding and things are status quo here, then I just keep my eyes open while I stick to what‘s working for me. I do pay attention though… Where there’s smoke there can very well be fire, and I like to know if it could be headed in my direction.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*



> Originally Posted By: kutzro357More mass hysteria. Those consumer sites are meaningless. Competitors could post that crap. Dogs throw up, dogs bloat and the get the runs.
> People need to get off the rumor mill unsubstantiated sites and spreading what in most cases is BS.


Finally the voice of reason!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Chris Wild............

Thank you ! Yes, I feel sometimes (most of the time) IF it isn't broken, DON'T fit !

Our dogs have been doing good onthis food. Yes, they had a spell yesterday , but that could be deer poo they eat, etc ! Who knows for sure.

IMO, you go search your local pet stores (only 3 in this town) & see what you can come up with !









Nutro is one of the best foods out there when it comes to comparing to them all ! Others are Iams, etc ! Crap.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Oh, why is it so tainted ? Are dogs dying ?


----------



## Kerrycanton (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Call it hysteria if you must, but I am not willing to take a chance. If it was about human food that you ingest, would you eat it? Sorry, not me. But to each his own.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

I used Nutro for awhile, then one evening my four dogs only nibbled at and all four got sick, haven't used it since


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*



> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarI used Nutro for awhile, then one evening my four dogs only nibbled at and all four got sick, haven't used it since


Not meaning to single you out, this post is just the most recent example of this sort of thinking and I don't quite understand it.

Do people not realize that sometimes dogs get sick? Just like humans. It's not caused by anything, food or otherwise. It just happens. Diarrhea, vomiting, lack of appetite are common symptoms of just getting sick. Because their digestive system related doesn't mean the food caused it.

Reading over that website and looking at the comments about the different foods, I find it hard to believe that in 99.9% of those cases the food had anything to do with it. Not when one dog got sick in NM in April, and another in FL in June, and another in WA in August.... 
Dog food is manufactured in huge batches, not bag by bag. If the food was truly tainted there would be huge numbers of dogs affected on a regional basis, not one or two here or there. We've seen this in the legitimate cases where food WAS tainted.

Many times my dogs have "nibbled a little, and then got sick". Because they got sick. It happens. Coccidia, giardia, doggy flu, the list goes on. Few days later, they're fine, and back to eating the exact same food from the exact same bag with no problems. It's not the food that made them sick. The not eating was a byproduct of being sick to begin with. And as for all dogs getting sick at once.. well sure, the food is a common element. But they're also breathing the same air, drinking the same water, inhabiting the same environment.... 

To me, the immediate idea of jumping on the food, or denouncing an entire manufacturer because a dog got sick once, in a case that was most likely completely unrelated to the food, just doesn't make sense. No more than I'd throw out all the food in the house I'd eaten in the last day or so if I got sick.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Your right it is an ancedotal account but I suspect THAT bag of food had problems, four dogs sick within an hour of eating makes the food suspect. They quickly recovered and my confidence in it is gone.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*



> Originally Posted By: MaxGunnarYour right it is an ancedotal account but I suspect THAT bag of food had problems, four dogs sick within an hour of eating makes the food suspect. They quickly recovered and my confidence in it is gone.


My mother-in-law just called me because her 2 GSDs and 1 terrier were all sick. I asked her some questions about what they'd done today, what they were eating. . . she'd just opened a new bag of Nutro N.C. Lg breed. She lives in rural Tennessee and isn't on this website.


----------



## lar07 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

I work in Petsmart and have been hearing more and more people complaining about their dogs suddenly getting sick with the symptoms mentioned on Nutro foods. Sure, if this was just a coincidence and happened every once in awhile..I wouldn't think twice. This isn't that way though--it is recent and I keep hearing the same thing. I think the only reason Nutro isn't pulling stuff is because there haven't been mass amounts of dogs dying, or media coverage.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Ok, I have a scoop for y'all. I know a wonderful lady who works for Nutro (she also runs her own rescue). I asked her about this whole fiasco. She said the website that those postings are on claiming their dogs got sick on Nutro is not an "official" website, like Consumer Reports, and that these postings were put on there by another competing dog food company. Nurto will not say what company it is, they refuse to sink to their level. There is absolutely nothing wrong with Nutro. I have a consumer hotline number for Nutro that she wanted me to post. It is 1-800-833-5330. Any questions you can call them. This, to me, is just an example that anyone can post anything on the internet, and it may or may not be true.

I hope this eases some people''s minds.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Halen.............thanks much !









I do hate to switch foods b/c I have been happy with this food & haven't had a issue TILL this week & after seeing this info !

All our dogs seem to act fine, not lying around & still will play, BUT they all have been getting sick. NOT major, but bile with grass coming up b/c they all are eating grass. Two of our dogs are eating it pretty bad.

Is this true it's b/c they feel sick & the grass helps them to get sick ?









I sure don't know what to do here ? Take this food back & try another bag of the same food ?????

I e-mailed Nutro & sent them that consumer report link & haven't heard back. I think I will call them asap tomorrow.

This has me real concerned now & not sure what to do !!!!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Um, Halen's friend works for Nutro...but all of the people posting on this website saying their dogs are getting sick don't work for competing dog food companies. 

If I were feeding that food and my dogs all got sick on it then I would not feed it anymore...especially given the number of other people saying their dogs are having problems too.


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*



> Originally Posted By: Kerry'sCall it hysteria if you must, but I am not willing to take a chance. If it was about human food that you ingest, would you eat it? Sorry, not me. But to each his own.


Yes. Not one warning of this last bunch came from a reliable source. Generally after the type of scares and recalls of last year the companies affected tend to go above and beyond what is necessary. Having hauled sanitizers to most major industries I`ve seen it first hand.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*



> Quote:Is this true it's b/c they feel sick & the grass helps them to get sick ?


Not for my dogs or my friends. All 3 of my dogs love to eat grass, especially in the spring. And all 3 of them, if I let them eat too much have the 'grass vomits' later in the day or the next day. They love fresh grass. It tastes good. 

If I open a bag of dog food and it looks/smells differently, then I bring it back to the store. Same as if I do the same for my human food from the grocery. Proper storage, rotation of the product in the store, and transportation of the product has a huge impact on how the food lasts (or not). 

I've had my dogs on Nutro for over 10 years, they have been fine and they are fine. PLEASE people, use your common sense on this and don't have any 'knee jerk' panic reactions against any food (for dog or human).


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quote:Is this true it's b/c they feel sick & the grass helps them to get sick ?
> ...


Exactly. 

Dogs don't eat grass because they feel sick or want to get sick. They eat it because it tastes good and is fun to munch on. If they eat enough, they'll vomit. They seem to especially like spring grass. Not sure if it tastes better than regular grass, or it's just been so long since there was any grass to munch on and they're excited to have it back.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*



> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> 
> 
> > Quote:Is this true it's b/c they feel sick & the grass helps them to get sick ?
> ...


Oh gee whiz............ THANKS so so much on the grass tip !!! Our rescue has been eating it like a cow ! You say lets go & he will run, grab a mouth full, & run !!! It's LONG right now & needs a GOOD cut ! Maybe then they'll back off ! 

I was thinking eating grass, bad bellies, & food maybe !

Just weird how all 4 has got sick (just bile & maybe once in the day).









They seem fine, play & act fine. The food looks & smells like food. Sometimes I will see it go from dark brown to light brown in color. Do you need to worry about this ?

MaggieRose Lee,

You have really helped me decided, since I can't find anything different in this town to switch to, then I staying on this ! You feeding for over 10 yrs. has helped !! I didn't even think Nutro has been around that long !!!

Do you feed the Large Breed Adult Natural Choice (chicken with a GS on the front of the bag) ? If not, what & is lamb foods any better ?

Thanks again ...................









Oh BTW, any tips on why the rescues breath is sooooooo bad ? It sure is major dog breath !!


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

I don't mean to scare you or make matters worse by sharing this but I thought you might want to know that I have experienced something similar with my Golden.

I put Cooper on Nutro LB Lamb and Rice to see if it would clear up his skin (this is before I put them on the NB) anyway .... after he was on it for about 2 weeks at the most he started throwing up in the middle of the night, usually started around 2-3:00am and he would puke about 4 times each night. This went on for 3 nights and I finally took him to the Vet. He too was puking up yellow bile. I changed his food immediately and he hasn't done it since.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

I have had my dogs on Nutro Large Breed Adult for the past 4 years and have not had any problems at all. But there is not a place in the near vicinity now that has any Nutro in stock so we are forced to switch. So we are going over to Candidae and hope that will work as well.


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

My dog just started thowing up on Nutro Large Breed dog food. We thought at first that it was because we switched from the Nutro Lamb and Rice and his stomach was just funny. This is very scary. It makes me want to put him on a RAW diet.


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

GSDgirlAL, just to add, my dog was also throwing up in the night. About 7 hours after his meal. We have him on some ground beef and rice for the last day and no throwing up. I switched dog foods...but still am nervous!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Is everyone's dog just throwing up bile? That's not food related, or not brand related anyway. That's because their stomach is empty. This happens to Rafi too if I don't feed him a snack at night!


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

No, my dog was throwing up the food itself. You could see the food. The other night I gave him some fround beef and rice with the food, and he digested the fround beef and rice, but not the Nutro. You could see it. I just called Nutro and they did not say there was a recall but did say that the reason they pulled the bags of lamb and rice off the shelves was to the bags. The bag were having some problems with the seal. 
I know what you mean about the bile. My dogh will do that if he does not have a late night snack...but it was different.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

This didn't happen recently with Cooper but when I tried him on the Nutro this was what happened. It may not be food related but I find it very hard to believe that it didn't have anything to do with it seems how this has never happened before. Like I said, I changed his immediately and haven't gone through this since.


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Us too. we have changed before and never had a problem. Our dog has a very strong stomach. I picked up a bag od Natures recipe today. Anyone heard good things or bad things about this bag??


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

My dogs are on Nature's Recipe and I am very pleased with it. 

Also, Nutro reps say that these "comments" on that website were put on there by another dog food company. Don't ask me how they know, because I don't know. And they're not saying who it is either. 

Don't you think that if Nutro really had reason for concern, they'd recall their food rather than chance having pets die and subsequent lawsuits?


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

By the way, was just in Petco today, and Nutro has run out of some items because of the company they got their rice from is no longer in business & they are in the process of hooking up with another company. Anyways, since they are out of the rice products, they are offering $5.00 off a bag of their other varieties.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

From their website:

Can’t Find Your Product?

Due to changes in global commodity markets that affect availability of some of our key ingredients, we’ve experienced isolated shortages in various NATURAL CHOICE® products. We sincerely apologize if you could not find your favorite item on your retailer’s shelves. We anticipate that spot shortages will persist for the next couple of months, however rest assured that we are working very hard to address this problem. Until your product becomes available, here are some alternate diets that we recommend:
NATURAL CHOICE® Lamb & Rice Puppy
TRY
NATURAL CHOICE® Chicken, Rice & Oatmeal Small Bites Puppy 
OR
NATURAL CHOICE® Lamb & Rice Adult
(for all life stages)
NATURAL CHOICE® Venison & Whole Brown Rice
TRY
NATURAL CHOICE® Chicken, Rice & Oatmeal Adult 
OR
NATURAL CHOICE® Lamb & Rice Adult

NATURAL CHOICE® Herring, Rice & Potato
TRY
NATURAL CHOICE® Chicken, Rice & Oatmeal Adult 
OR
NATURAL CHOICE® Lamb & Rice Adult
NATURAL CHOICE® Large Breed Lamb & Rice Adult
TRY
NATURAL CHOICE® Large Breed Adult 
OR
NATURAL CHOICE® Chicken, Rice & Oatmeal Adult
NATURAL CHOICE® Large Breed Lamb & Rice Puppy
TRY
NATURAL CHOICE® Large Breed Puppy 
OR
NATURAL CHOICE® Chicken, Rice & Oatmeal Puppy
At Nutro™, we will not compromise when it comes to ingredients. As a pet parent, we know you understand this. We appreciate your patience, and your continuing support and loyalty to our brands. As we have for over 80 years, we remain absolutely committed to providing the best nutrition with the best results for your pets.


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*



> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild To me, the immediate idea of jumping on the food, or denouncing an entire manufacturer because a dog got sick once, in a case that was most likely completely unrelated to the food, just doesn't make sense. No more than I'd throw out all the food in the house I'd eaten in the last day or so if I got sick.


I don't think that people immediately jump on the dog food. Most people head straight for the vet when something comes up. Vets these days tend to prescribe the following treatment- Antibiotics for the runs, a brief fast followed by prescription can food or bland diet, and then a slow reintroduction of the dog's regular food. If your right back where you started when the regular food comes back into play then it's time to look at the dog food. It could be something as simple as a new allergy or food intolerance (which wouldn‘t be the company‘s fault) or it could also be that you have a bad bag of dog food. 

For Charlie and I, it was a bad bag of food. He was fine once I pulled him off (per vet's instructions) and put him on a bland diet for a week and then he got violently ill three days after I reintroduced a portion of the Nutro NC LB Lamb and Rice. The food smelled off and was much darker then normal and I so wish I had caught it sooner... By the morning of day three, Charlie was acting funny so it was back to the vet again. We almost made it before he got sick in my car while I was stuck in traffic. When we got to the vet, he alternated between getting sick and having the runs in 3 out of their 4 exam rooms in the space of an hour. It was horrible! I bought Hills ID dry food that day and swapped him over cold turkey. He was back to normal the next day. 

After that bag I went on a food hunt and he’s been on Natural Balance, Blue Buffalo, Innova EVO, and Innova Adult without getting sick like that since. Will I ever feed Nutro again?







no! Is that irrational... Maybe. However, after $700 in vet bills over a 3 week time frame plus the cost of stain and odor remover to get the vomit/diarrhea up... No thanks. Even after two years, several deep cleanings, and three gallons of Natures Miracle, I can still smell the vomit from the day he got sick when my car has been sitting in the hot sun all day.




> Originally Posted By: Halen Don't you think that if Nutro really had reason for concern, they'd recall their food rather than chance having pets die and subsequent lawsuits?


Not if people’s dogs are only getting sick on the food. They would loose money and customers in a recall and they are not going to do it unless dogs start dropping dead by the dozens. I'll bet your friend also has a non-disclosure agreement and has to say the company line if she wants to keep her job. I’m not dismissing what she has to say but neither would I dismiss what a $7 an hour cashier with no investment in the company has to say either. 




> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee If I open a bag of dog food and it looks/smells differently, then I bring it back to the store. Same as if I do the same for my human food from the grocery. Proper storage, rotation of the product in the store, and transportation of the product has a huge impact on how the food lasts (or not).


That's a good point and great advice! Since the issues are so wide spread it leads me to believe that they are having some kind of quality control issue. Use your consumer rights- If it looks funny or smells wrong.... Take it back!

In conclusion- While it’s not fair to spread rumors or try and cause a panic over any particular brand, it’s also wrong to dismiss other peoples’ experiences with a particular food as lies, flukes, or exaggerations. 

I am glad to hear that people are feeding Nutro and not having any issues. I hope ALL of our dogs stay happy and healthy no matter what we are feeding.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Well said Melony.


----------



## nreid77 (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Just to add...I did speak to a rep at Neutro and they did admit that the bags were having problems with their seals and they do not make the bags themselves, they outsource them, so that is another reason for the pull.

I'm on day 1 on Natures recipe. I gave my dog a handful this morning mixed with some rice. So far so good. By now he would have thrown up now. It was happening twice a day.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Actually, my son's competitive dog was sponsored by Nutro last year. They gave my son dollars, food, etc. But when he asked some tough questions they refused to respond. So he switched to a different brand that is made in the US, and not hadled by third party groups, that also package many lower end foods, generally in China and India. As anaside the company he is working with provides less funding, but has been in business since 1904, and never a recall or concern.


----------



## Halen (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

You know, I'm just passing on info I have gotten, and trying to relieve some stress for people. I think that Nutro is a good company, I think some dogs will have problems with some foods, I think EVERY pet food company will experience problems at one time or the other, and I also think that people, after some pets died from bad food, will IMMEDIATELY jump to the conclusion that this company is doing the same thing. If this food works for your dog, then why switch? If it doesn't, there are many other foods out there to try. 

As for the woman I know who is a Nutro rep, I do not think she would say whatever Nutro tells her to nor do I think she would feed her pets or her rescue dogs a food she thought was not good for them. I happen to know her character, and trust her judgement. She has been feeding her dogs Nutro for 10 years. She knows her stuff. I've been feeding my dogs Nature's Recipe, but she doesn't try to get me to switch or knock that brand.


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Holy $%&$.
Boy am I glad I decided to browse the board today - I had missed this post!
Gunner is on Nutro's Natural Choice Lamb & Rice. Or, should I say, he WAS. I'm having mom stop on her way home from work tonight and pick up something else so we can start the transition off of this garbage. I don't think ANY commercial pet food is ever 100% safe, but I'm not taking any chances. 
Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

Well.............got this e-mail today.


Thank you for contacting Nutro products. We appreciate you taking the 
time to share your concern with us. 

All NUTRO(tm) products are 100% safe and conform to the standards set by 
the FDA, USDA and AAFCO. NUTRO(tm) pet foods undergo rigorous quality 
assurance testing beginning with raw ingredients and ending with testing 
all finished products. This includes testing to confirm that no 
melamine, mold toxins, or pathogenic bacteria are detected in any 
NUTRO(tm) pet foods. 

The safety and quality of our products is our top priority. We take any 
complaint regarding the quality and safety of our NUTRO(tm) products 
very seriously. In the rare instance when a consumer does have a concern 
with any of our products, an in-depth review of the consumer-provided 
samples is performed to determine if an issue does exist. 

Nutro Products, Inc. remains committed to the quality, safety and 
performance of all our pet food brands. As we have for over 80 years, we 
strive to deliver the finest natural products to our customers and their 
pets. 

We thank you most sincerely for your loyalty to Nutro Products pet food 
and for allowing us the opportunity to address your concern and clarify 
the issue. 

Should you require further assistance, please contact our Consumer 
Services Department at (800) 833-5330, Monday through Friday, 8 am to 5 
pm, Pacific Standard Time or visit our website at http://www.nutroproducts.com. 

Best Regards, 

Kelly Sparks 
Consumer Services Department 
Nutro Products, Inc. 
Ext. 2709 


I think it was just a freak thing my furkids vomitted up some bile in the same day. No real vomit with chunks or major sick, sick, sick.

They have been fine & good to go since ! Eating grass, but guess that's normal & they just like the Spring grass taste or just telling me to MOW this long crap !









Away, I have not switched foods. I don't think I will find any better at this time. If Candiae was in this area, might have gave that a try.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

go to recent topics and look at "dogs sick on Nutro".


----------



## larrydee33 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

More marketing magic. Why don't they just say they have a problem and are in the process of correcting it.


----------



## Axholio (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iams&&&*

I would appreciate any information I can get on this subject. This is a little disconcerting and I could really use some help. 

My 11 year old German Shepherd, Dave, died on March 7th from liver failure. His symptoms were severe vomiting, and his liver enymes were very elevated. This happened in a matter of 3 days from onset of symptoms til death. We changed his diet to Nutro Natrual Choice Chicken, Rice and Oatmeal a few months before this happened, and never thought that this might have caused any problems until I read that article above. Some of the dogs mentioned in that article have suffered the same symptoms... but there was no mention of death. 

We still have some of the food that Dave was eating at the time of his death. If there's even an outside chance that the food caused or contributed to his death I need to know. 

I'm skeptical about sending any to Nutro for testing because they are likely to say there's nothing wrong with it regardless. Does anyone have any ideas where to start to get this sorted out? 

Thanks and help! 

Mike

.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

why take a chance with that food?????


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

isn't Nature's Recipe made by Nutro????


----------



## Axholio (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

I'm not taking any chances with it. I would like to find out if there's anything wrong with it that might have contributed to Dave's death.


----------



## mmyers (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

I initially came here searching for information on EPI because my 3yr old, Elka, is showing signs of it. She had a vet visit yesterday because of the loose, foul smelling "cow patty" stool. She's had this going on since the end of March. Right now she 's taking Pro-Pectalin and Metronidazole to try to cure the "cow patties".

Initially I thought it was because I switched her from the Nutro large breed lamb & rice (green bag w/Rott on it) to the blue bag w/the GS on it. She ate the blue bag previously but had soft stool. She was doing great on the lamb & rice for the last year and a half (green bag) until I could not find it which is why I bought the blue bag. I ended up finding the green bag a few days later so I switched her back. Same issues though and it's around the same time frame as when the number of complaints increased. She was fine until I bought that next bag.

I think I'll go out tomorrow and get a different brand just to try out and see if she improves. If the food change/medication doesn't help she'll be going back in to the vet for blood work to test for EPI. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that everything works out.


----------



## Axholio (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

Natures Recipe isn't made by Nutro... At least from what I can find.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

*Re: WARNING: Nutro/Candidae/Hills(ScienceDiet)/Iam*

I switched from Nutro's Natural Choice Lamb and Rice to Califonia Natural Lamb and Rice low fat formula. Part of my decision was based on the fact that I was looking for a low fat version to feed my oldest GSD that has been on the chucky side ever since I rescued her. I really like what I have read about Innova and Evo, but I can not afford them and one of my dogs has a chicken allergy. California Natural is made by the same company so I thought this would be a good compromise.


----------

